# Coffee and a Oliva V Lancero



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Well yesterday morning brought frigid temps to Central Illinois. That did not stop me from enjoying some coffee my wife made and this awesome stick by Oliva. What a gem and I came to the realization that I should have bought the whole box instead of just 10 sticks. Enjoy Flint


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks awesome Flint. You should of definately bought the whole box :lol:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

It doesnt get much better....awesome man...


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Yesterday my girl and I went to the movies and when we came out of the theater, it was about 60 degrees out. It was soooo nice :redface: Made me think of when we used to live in IL and in February freezing our arse off! 

What kind of coffee did you have? Sounds like you enjoyed the V.


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

The Oliva Series V is one of my favorites. I bought a box of the Torpedos back in November and have only two left. I especially like it with Jamacian Blue Mountain coffee. I hope you enjoyed that smoke. Let us know when your coming down to Houston again, we'll get together.

Bo


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I had the same combo yesterday morning V lancero with some Killer Beans
Nic Knife Fight It was a great start to the day!!!


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Dude - you look cold! That V lancero is one of my favorites. It has a nice balance and great flavor.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome choice. Im really liking the lancero V's! I have a few sitting as well!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Guys, I was going to have some of Jerry's Killer Beans but my wife made it to the coffee pot first. I am not sure what she fixed maybe some Kona it was good none the less. Flint


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks a little cold, but I bet the coffee and V warmed you up! Very nice! And yeah, you shoulda bought the box!!!  Thanks for sharing, Flint!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

man flint...looks like a blast.


----------

